# Flash le Bios ! Un blog d'actus Geek & News technos



## Skadi (19 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens vous présenter un nouveau site d'Actus Geek et  High-Tech : Flash le Bios ! (http://www.flashlebios.com/)

C'est mon projet  (avec 2 potes), nous sommes plutôt fier du résultat. C'est le début, et  les critiques sont les bienvenues. Dites moi tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pour  présenter rapidement Flash le Bios c'est : Un blog qui va traiter  l'actus au jour le jour, et proposer des petits Tutos / Tests, si ça  peut aider certaines personnes c'est toujours ça !

Ce blog est  maintenu à jour par 3 étudiants en informatique, et accessoirement fan  de nouvelles technologies.

Voilà, j'attends vos commentaires avec  impatience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et n'hésitez pas à faire partager l'URL

Merci, Skadi


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mai 2010)

Y a les forums techniques pour çà, paske au bar, j'ai bien peur que çà ne vrille fissa


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

Skadi a dit:


> Je viens vous présenter un nouveau site d'Actus Geek et High-Tech


 
Original...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mai 2010)

Ils ont flashé Bio$$ ? :affraid:


----------



## Gronounours (19 Mai 2010)

Impossible gKat, il est toujours sur la refonte du site de Lamborghini france


----------



## Skadi (19 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Y a les forums techniques pour çà, paske au bar, j'ai bien peur que çà ne vrille fissa



Bah le Bar la description c'est bien ça : "*Le Bar MacG* Pour parler de la  vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !"

Je demande juste un avis, de type "Le design est sympa" ou dans le genre. Je ne veux pas d'infos technique. C'est pour cela que j'ai posté ici 



> Original...



ça vaut le coup d'aller faire un tour, nan ? Plutôt que de juger comme ça à chaud !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

Il y a un fil pour présenter son site dans la section portfolio du forum.


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2010)

Skadi a dit:


> Bah le Bar la description c'est bien ça : "*Le Bar MacG* Pour parler de la  vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !"


Et, sous entendu, "de l'univers informatique"...
Mais pour ça, faut connaître l'endroit...


----------



## Skadi (19 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et, sous entendu, "de l'univers informatique"...
> Mais pour ça, faut connaître l'endroit...



ça tombe bien, ça reste dans l'univers info  



> Il y a un fil pour présenter son site dans la section portfolio du  forum.



J'avais vu, mais ici ça me paraissais plus "exposé", preuve en est il y a pas de réponse au post (même si ce n'est pas forcément pour répondre au sujet initial) !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

Skadi a dit:


> ça tombe bien, ça reste dans l'univers info



Pour être clair : *au bar on ne parle pas d'informatique* 

Edit: Si tu veux un avis technique, tu peux toujours poster dans _développement web_ ou sur le forum d'alsacréations.


----------



## Skadi (19 Mai 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour être clair : *au bar on ne parle pas d'informatique*



Ah, bah on peut dire que c'est l'univers "Actualité", de toute façon, je demande pas comment intégré tel ou tel chose au Blog, rien de technique, juste un avis ! 

Si pour vous ça vous donne envie de lire, de rester, de regarde, de mettre en marques pages ...

Un truc simple quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

Ben alors poste dans le fil évoqué plus haut... Je crois qu'ici ça va fermer.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ben alors poste dans le fil évoqué plus haut... Je crois qu'ici ça va fermer.



Non la balise _noparse_, c'est mieux


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non la balise _noparse_, c'est mieux



Le coquinou, tu vas plomber son référencement.  :mouais:


----------



## Skadi (19 Mai 2010)

Si ça vous gène (même si j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre, ce n'est pas une demande TECHNIQUE pure, juste un bref avis), on peut le déplacer dans le fil indiqué plus haut ... Mais je continu a penser qu'il n'est pas mal placé !

Autant, le reste du forum est super, autant ma première expérience sur le Bar, me laisse perplexe de la bonne ambiance !  J'espère me tromper

Si un modo veut bien déplacé, ça sera gentil 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

C'est la règle du forum, c'est tout. Je ne vois pas où est le problème puisque tu as un fil consacré aux avis sur les sites. 

P.S. : tu as beaucoup de chance que les habitués du bar ne se soient pas jeté sur ton sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

Bon.

Le fond ne m'interesse pas vraiment (ça commence mal).

Le fond, pour le peu que j'en ai lu, ressemble à une redite de choses lisibles ailleurs sur les je ne sais combien de sites traitant déjà du sujet. Pas "mal fait" juste effroyablement _mainstream_ et déjà vu.

La forme - c'est ton blog, pas la peine de truffer les phrases de "à mon avis" (ou locutions équivalentes) - on se doute bien que c'est ton avis. Assume-le. Tu as le droit d'avoir un avis, même négatif.

La forme - les photos pour illustrer c'est bien quand la photo apporte quelque chose de plus par rapport au texte. Si c'est mettre une photo pour mettre un photo parce que tout le monde le fait et que sinon ça fait pas multimédia, c'est juste de la perte d'octets (voir celle sur le MB).

La forme - le bleu pastel, pouârk !!!!!
Sinon, la mise en page, le visuel... Même remarque que pour le fond, pas mauvais, juste déjà vu 10.000 fois alors pourquoi aller chez toi plutôt qu'ailleurs ?

Bref, non, je n'irais pas.
Mais bienvenue au bar.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2010)

Skadi a dit:


> Si ça vous gène (même si j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre, ce n'est pas une demande TECHNIQUE pure, juste un bref avis), on peut le déplacer dans le fil indiqué plus haut ... Mais je continu a penser qu'il n'est pas mal placé !



Mmmm&#8230; laisse-moi deviner: y a 6 mois encore t'avais un Skyblog!

Déjà, exprime-toi correctement, là on dirait que tu prends tes lecteurs pour des nases _(<- ceci est une phrase et ceci est une parenthèse et un point ^^ ->)._


----------



## iMacounet (19 Mai 2010)

C'est pas mal.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Mai 2010)

Moi quand j'ai lu ça (qui explique pourquoi le truc s'appelle "flash le bios) :



> Tout simplement parce que tout le monde sait que quand on se trouve devant la moindre petite difficulté informatique (genre un mot quon arrive pas à passer en Calibri 12 Gras Souligné sur Word), la réponse facile et la solution de tous les problèmes cest « Bah Flash le bios »




Je me suis dit que j'avais trouvé un nom de blog pour EdlaTronche.


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> (...)  EdlaTronche.


Qui ?!...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mai 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi quand j'ai lu ça (qui explique pourquoi le truc s'appelle "flash le bios) :
> 
> Je me suis dit que j'avais trouvé un nom de blog pour EdlaTronche.



Pour Ed, çà serait plutôt "Bah Erase la .plist", n00b


----------



## jugnin (19 Mai 2010)

Skadi a dit:


> Bah le Bar la description c'est bien ça : "*Le Bar MacG* Pour parler de la  vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !"
> 
> Je demande juste un avis, de type "Le design est sympa" ou dans le genre. Je ne veux pas d'infos technique. C'est pour cela que j'ai posté ici
> 
> ...



Le design est sympa. 



J'déconne.


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Mai 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> P.S. : tu as beaucoup de chance que les habitués du bar ne se soient pas jeté sur ton sujet.


 
Un peu de patience... Regarde


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pour Ed, çà serait plutôt "Bah Erase la .plist", n00b


Oui, c'est ce que je sous-entendais... 

J'avais oublié qu'avec toi, il faut parler fort.


----------



## jugnin (19 Mai 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce que je sous-entendais...
> 
> J'avais oublié qu'avec toi, il faut parler fort.



Et au premier degré...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi quand j'ai lu ça (qui explique pourquoi le truc s'appelle "flash le bios) :
> 
> 
> > Tout simplement parce que tout le monde sait que quand on se trouve devant la moindre petite difficulté informatique (genre un mot quon arrive pas à passer en Calibri 12 Gras Souligné sur Word), la réponse facile et la solution de tous les problèmes cest « Bah Flash le bios »
> ...


 
Moi, je me suis surtout dit que si le principal et plus fréquent problème des informaticiens c'était de changer de police de caractère sous Word, c'est que c'était encore plus des feignasses et des branlotins que ce que je croyais !


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2010)

"branlotins" ?!...
C'est mignon, comme mot !...  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mai 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Et au premier degré...



Voire en dessous


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui ?!...


C'est vrai ça. 
Qui?


----------



## jugnin (19 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui ?!...





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Qui?



'croyez qu'on vous voit pas venir, vous deux ? 

[DM]xh6im[/DM]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mai 2010)

En tout cas, une chose est sûre, c'est que l'été approche à grand pas... Y'a des signes comme ça qui trompent pas :style:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui ?!...





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est vrai ça.
> Qui?



*KATE!*


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2010)

Tout d'même !... 

:style:


----------



## Craquounette (19 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> *KATE!*



5h entre la question et la réponse : tu baisses, jp, tu baisses


----------



## Membre supprimé 162385 (19 Mai 2010)

C'est quoi ces types blasés de la vie .... Bonjour l'ambiance ici



WebOliver a dit:


> Mmmm&#8230; laisse-moi deviner: y a 6 mois encore t'avais un Skyblog!
> 
> Déjà, exprime-toi correctement, là on dirait que tu prends tes lecteurs pour des nases _(<- ceci est une phrase et ceci est une parenthèse et un point ^^ ->)._EDIT ( <- CECI EST UN CON )



Qu'est ce qui te permet de dire ça ? Tu as le droit de ne pas aimer , mais pas de porter un jugement aussi réducteur ...

Une critique ( quelle soit positive ou négative ) est censée être constructive , si c'est critiquer pour critiquer t'aurais mieux fais de la fermer ! 

Et après ? C'est quoi ce pourrissage de topic ? On dirait des gamins qui veulent pas d'intrus dans leur bande ...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2010)

thatann44 a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui te permet de dire ça ? Tu as le droit de ne pas aimer , mais pas de porter un jugement aussi réducteur ...


 
Ouais, t'es qui toi?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2010)

petit petit petit...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mai 2010)

thatann44 a dit:


> ...On dirait des gamins qui veulent pas d'intrus dans leur bande ...



J'adore lire ça venant de machins qui ont l'âge d'être mes gosses ; si je n'avais pas eu une approche maniaque de la contraception... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

Ton site c'est du resucé, c'est pas mal fait mais ce n'est pas original.

C'est un peu kikoulol aussi.


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2010)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mai 2010)

Amok a dit:


> *Tiens, ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas utilisé ca !*



[YOUTUBE]J3KxAV5SQyw[/YOUTUBE]

:style: :style:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

thatann44 a dit:


> C'est quoi ces types blasés de la vie .... Bonjour l'ambiance ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tiens, le chevalier blanc - redresseur de torts, défenseur de la veuve, de l'orphelin et, ici, de l'opprimé.
C'est très beau.

Sinon...
Un truc, quand même...
Pourquoi thatan 44 ? c'est dans longtemps 44, tu s'ras vieux en 44 ! 
Faut pas attendre comme ça des échéances lointaines, faut vivre le présent !


----------



## Gronounours (20 Mai 2010)

Ponky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, le chevalier blanc - redresseur de torts, défenseur de la veuve, de l'orphelin et, ici, de l'opprimé.
> C'est très beau.



Avec HAL-9000 en palfrenier :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 162385 (20 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, le chevalier blanc - redresseur de torts, défenseur de la veuve, de l'orphelin et, ici, de l'opprimé.
> C'est très beau.
> 
> Sinon...
> ...



T'es drôle toi , t'as du faire l'école du rire dans ta jeunesse


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

thatann44 a dit:


> On dirait des gamins qui veulent pas d'intrus dans leur bande ...



Maintenant que tu dis ça 




thatann44 a dit:


> T'es drôle toi , t'as du faire l'école du rire dans ta jeunesse


T'as pas fait l'école du 3° degré ?! :afraid:




Gronounours a dit:


> Avec HAL-9000 en palfrenier :love:


Oui, mais lequel ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Mai 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Avec HAL-9000 en palfrenier



feuquiou© 



			
				eseldorm a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais lequel ?



J'en vois qu'un de canasson


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

thatann44 a dit:


> T'es drôle toi , t'as du faire l'école du rire dans ta jeunesse


 
Qu'est ce qui te permet de dire ça ? Tu as le droit de ne pas aimer, mais pas de porter un jugement aussi réducteur.

Une critique (qu'elle soit positive ou négative) est censée être constructive, si c'est critiquer pour critiquer, tu aurais pu t'abstenir.

Et après ? C'est quoi cette réponse agressive? On dirait un gamin qui ne supporte pas la critique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mai 2010)

thatann44 a dit:


> T'es drôle toi , t'as du faire l'école du rire dans ta jeunesse



Il ne l'a pas faite, il l'a créée :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Il n'est pas impossible que l'on m'érige une statue en pieds de douze fois ma taille réelle : "A PonkHead, le rire reconnaissant."


----------



## jugnin (21 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il n'est pas impossible que l'on m'érige une statue en pieds de douze fois ma taille réelle : "A PonkHead, le rire reconnaissant."



On le fera dans la ville de Vannes, évidemment.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mai 2010)

Ju, cultiverais-tu un petit côté P77 en ce moment ?


----------



## jugnin (21 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ju, cultiverais-tu un petit côté P77 en ce moment ?



ça va pas, non ? C'est qu'on se disait dans les cours d'écoles, par chez moi, qu'on avait fait l'école du rire à Vannes. P77 n'était même pas en core né (ou si peu).

D'ailleurs, en parlant de nez, si on veut une statue à taille réelle, faudra prendre garde à bien le souder. Ce serait con d'en faire un sphynx, du Ponk.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ce serait con d'en faire un sphynx, du Ponk.


 
C'est confondre Frankenstein et son monstre, mon bon.
Tu remarqueras à ses (nombreux) avatars, que PonkHead est systématiquement dépourvu de tout appendice nasal (le pauvre.)

C'est une sorte de compensation freudienne à rebours.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> PonkHead est systématiquement dépourvu de tout appendice nasal


Le monde virtuel a du bon


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mai 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> ça va pas, non ? C'est qu'on se disait dans les cours d'écoles, par chez moi, qu'on avait fait l'école du rire à Vannes.



Normalement, on dit "t'as fait l'école du rire à Vannes, dans la Creuse".
Même si c'est pas dans la Creuse mais on s'en fout. 

Deuxième choix : "t'as fait l'école du rire à Marans". Mais Marans faut connaitre.

Sinon ya "t'as sucé un clown", mais là c'est plus à l'école primaire qu'on dit ça, c'est plutôt collège (enfin normalement, ça fait longtemps que je ne suis pas allé à l'école primaire. Ni dans un collège)


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2010)

Chez moi on disait plutôt "T'habite à Vence?" mais ça n'a aucun rapport.


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2010)

L'aspirant habite javel ?

P'tain, on se fend la poire, ici


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mai 2010)

T'habites à combien de km de Tours ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> P77 n'était même pas en core né (ou si peu).


 
P77 un mollusque ? :afraid:


----------

